# Handle bar width maybe too wide?



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

I've done my second day on the Computrainer. I do an hour at a time at a 5 trainer facility.
Being the novice that I am, I asked the instructor, "How do I keep my elbow pointed down without feeling like I'm forcing it and have to constantly be thinking about that?"
My tendency is to point my elbows out and lean on them. He said I'd me fatiguing my shoulders too much and unnecessarily. He said maybe my handle bar width is too wide.
I do notice them being wider than my old 1985 Nishiki handle bars.
So my question is what widths do they come in and how do I know how narrow to have them?
I can't train right at all if I just keep thinking about my poor arm positioning and getting tired shoulders. Especially if I can prevent it.
Thanks


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

The traditional way is to measure the bony protuberances of your shoulders (measure across your back) and buy a bar that is roughly the same width. Bars come in ranges between about 38cm wide up to about 48cm, but most are in the 40-44 range. Be advised that different bar makers measure the width differently...center to center, outside to outside, etc. Also, some bars flare out a bit at the drops, so read the descriptions carefully.

As for elbow position -- ride the way that's comfortable for you...nothing says your elbows have to point downward. If you're thinking about it while you ride, you're not as relaxed as you should be (or perhaps your positioning is off...not the proper balance between your contact points -- pedals, saddle and bars.).

Finally, and I don't mean to sound blunt, but your posts here suggest to me that you're overthinking the whole cycling experience and are not enjoying yourself the way you could/should. Yes, there is some science and voodoo involved in getting your position right, but remember to HAVE FUN out there and not focus too much on components, and position, and all the other minutia.


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

SilverStar,
Your not being to blunt at all and I appreciate your honesty. I'm looking be correct though. I'm not going to enjoy much if I'm aching though. And I do notice my shoulders ache when I ride and I do tend to "lock out" my elbows. I just measured my shoulder and they are 15" across, bony prominence to bony prominence so that is 38cm. So center to center for my handlebars should be 40cm if I add the 2cm suggested. 
My Nishiki is 42cm. I'll measure my Trek when I get to work, but I would not be surprised if it was at least a 42 if not 44cm.
Forgot to Mention the frame is 54cm


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Since you already have multiple bikes, IMO you're better off sizing by comparison. The measurement techniques, while they have some validity, are starting points. You have the benefit of having reference handlebars.

If you have 42cm bars on your Nishiki and 44cm on your Trek, you have your answer before we even get into measuring parts of your body. (Oh, my!)

And, pay attention to how, exactly, the handlebars you order are measured! I underestimated how narrow the hoods on some flared drop bars I have would run relative to the bars' nominal size, and I think I'd be happier on the next size up. I'm actually getting that size for a different bike a little later this spring, so if I find I'm right, this Fall or next year, I'll probably fix the mistake on my main bike. I hate buying twice...


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

I went over to our cycle facility and measure my handle bars 42cm center to center.
There were no 40cm bikes but a couple womens 38cm. Wow what a differnce. Very comfortable and the elbows fell nicely into place. I called my LBS and he said given my shoulder width only 38cm and give the 2cm more, I would be better off with the 40cm. The 38cm made be a little cramped down the road.
I called another LBS he agreed and is putting aside a not so expensive Origin 8 40cm aluminum set for to get tomorrow. It has the ergonomic drops. I have the smooth radius ones. I like the ergo ones that I've tried.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

LOL. I hate ergo bends.

I'm glad to hear there's someone out there who likes them. I had all sorts of conspiracy theories to explain their existence.


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll let you know my thoughts after tonight. I think the real issue is going to be if I going to notice the difference the 40cm will make. I don't use drops the drops for any great length anyways. Mostly in the hoods.


----------



## glockaxis (Jan 7, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I was wondering if the op can tell me what became if the switch to 40cm. I'm in the same boat and am looking to fine tune my ride. I've used 42 cm in the past but have a 38cm measurement on the bony protrusions of my shoulders. On my newest bike I'm thinking of going to a 40cm bar. I had shoulder and neck pain (on my older ride --Giant TCR 1) despite adjusting the seat and stem, and the only thing I never did was swap out the bars for a narrower one. The new ride I will be picking up next month is a 2011 Cannondale Supersix that comes with FSA compact bars in a 42. 

By the way I am also doing PT to alleviate those issues.


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm riding very comfortably with the 40cm handle bars.
Ridden 25 hrs on the Computrainer. Nope, no problems
Glad I switched out the 42cm standard one.
Hope your shoulders will get better with PT


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> LOL. I hate ergo bends.
> 
> I'm glad to hear there's someone out there who likes them. I had all sorts of conspiracy theories to explain their existence.


Haha. As long as we're not confusing ergo and compact. Ergo is da evil.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

The FSA Compact is my favorite bend shape so far. (Haven't tried Bontrager's or 3T's take on the shape; I imagine I'd like them too.) After that, give me a classic or flared classic.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Perhaps somewhere there is a definition or diagram of exactly what ergo and compact mean, and the differences. I keep seeing 'short drop and reach and 'traditional'.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

To me:
"Ergo" is a "traditional" with a flat portion on the bend, so that you end up with two flat portions with a kink between them below the hoods.
The tops of a "compact" is appx no higher than the top of the hoods and the bends and drops form an almost continous quarter of an ellipse. Addendum: I see that Zipp call their "compact" "short and shallow", and that their "ergo" bend is discontinued.

Cav's on ergos, btw:


----------



## glockaxis (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks Osteomark! I'm going in today to check out bars at my lbs and see what they say. I believe I will benefit from the swap.


----------



## glockaxis (Jan 7, 2012)

LBS said during fitting we could see how things go and swap in different sizes to see what works and what doesn't. My PT, who is also an avid rider measured my shoulders and suggested I get a 44 and look at stem length (which I already planned)! I guess I will try them all and see what's comfortable.


----------

